# Témoignages portée wifi time capsule



## darod (23 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais utiliser time capsule afin d'y mettre toute ma musique, photos etc et y avoir accès en wifi.

J'ai voulu utiliser un NAS d'une autre marque branchée sur ma bbox sauf qu'on m'a dit qu'il fallait un fort débit wifi. Du coup j'ai commandé la Bbox sensation pour son super wifi 450Mo/s. Après l'avoir installée, résultat, plus de wifi dans ma chambre!! La portée est ridicule! Ou alors ça ne traverse pas les murs, j'ai 2 murs de séparation.
Je réinstalle l'ancienne bbox, et là je retrouve mon wifi. Donc je vais appeler bouygues pour leur renvoyer leur nouvelle super bbox qui fait moins bien que l'ancienne en portée wifi!! 

Et maintenant je cherche une nouvelle solution et je pense à Time Capsule et utiliser son wifi...mais aurais-je bien mon wifi dans ma chambre?! 

Je cherche des témoignages, avis sur la portée et les murs traversées.


Merci


----------



## eNeos (23 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Un poil meilleur qu'un bon netgear dans mon cas.
Dans un assez grand pavillon de 3 étages, la TC au premier étage, j'ai  le WiFi partout. La réception devient limitée mais passe encore suffisament dans le  jardin.
La limite se situe lorsque je suis dans ma voiture, de l'autre coté de la maison.

Après, ça va dépendre de tes murs bien sur. Si tu as du béton armé dans tous les coins, forcément ça va marcher moins bien 

Les Apple Store ou Fnac acceptent les retours sous 15 jours, si tu en as un pas trop loin de chez toi, c'est p't'être la solution pour essayer par toi même ?


----------



## darod (23 Août 2012)

eNeos a dit:


> Après, ça va dépendre de tes murs bien sur. Si tu as du béton armé dans tous les coins, forcément ça va marcher moins bien


 
Oui je sais bien, sauf que ça fonctionne avec l'ancienne Bbox. Je ne comprends pas, ils ont des ingénieurs?! ils font des tests?!

Pour le test via la fnac, oui c'est une bonne solution! Je ne sais pas s'il remboursent les produits apple néanmoins.

Ensuite un autre soucis, j'ai lu que la bbox n'a pas la fonction "bridge", et que donc on ne peut pas utiliser la time capsule en tant que modem wifi.

C'est fou comme c compliqué alors que je demande un truc simple


----------



## eNeos (23 Août 2012)

darod a dit:


> Pour le test via la fnac, oui c'est une bonne solution! Je ne sais pas s'il remboursent les produits apple néanmoins.


 Aux dernières nouvelles (qui datent de juin), ils remboursent bien.



> Ensuite un autre soucis, j'ai lu que la bbox n'a pas la fonction "bridge", et que donc on ne peut pas utiliser la time capsule en tant que modem wifi.


Je ne pense pas avoir bien compris ce que tu voulais dire ?


----------



## darod (23 Août 2012)

eNeos a dit:


> Je ne pense pas avoir bien compris ce que tu voulais dire ?


 
Je voudrais utiliser Time Capsule comme borne wifi et pas la bbox, et apparemment pas possible avec la bbox.


----------



## eNeos (23 Août 2012)

Oki, on ne pourrait donc pas désactiver le WiFi sur la BBoite.
Rare autant que curieux, menfin... Sur la DartyBoite THD c'est le mode routeur qu'on ne peut pas désactiver...

Dans ce cas là, je vois 2 solutions bêtes et idiotes :
- Tu crées un second réseau WiFi depuis la TC et utilises celui-çi (Je trouve ça dommage).
- Tu utilises la TC comme pont pour étendre la couverture du réseau WiFi de la BBoite (Là, c'est presque pas idiot comme idée).

Z'ont beau être casse-pieds avec leurs restrictions à deux balles, il y a toujours moyen de s'en sortir pour avoir un truc correct


----------



## darod (23 Août 2012)

Je commence à comprendre un peu mieux.

En fait je peux: 

- garder le wifi de la bbox pour internet
- utiliser le wifi de la TC pour uniquement les photos, la musique etc... ?

Mais comment être sur 2 réseaux en même temps?

Utiliser la TC comme pont: mais dans ce cas là, je n'est pas le débit 400M de la TC?

Désolé si j'ai du mal :rateau:


----------



## eNeos (23 Août 2012)

Je viens de jeter un il distrait sur internet. Il semble bien que l'on puisse désactiver le WiFi de la BBoite  Et comme sur ma DartyBoite, c'est le mode Routeur qu'on ne peut pas désactiver. Sont casse pieds quand même ! Ça nous oblige à être plus malin qu'eux :rateau:

Bref t'inquiète c'est faisable facilement, mais faut ruser.

En 2 mots et de mémoire, à une heure avancée :
- Entrée Internet de la TC branchée sur la BBoite, en filaire.
- Configurer la plage d'adresses de la BBoite en 192.168.*0*.x par exemple.
- Configurer le DHCP de la BBoite pour qu'il réserve une IP à la TC (192.168.*0*.10 par exemple).
- Configurer le DMZ de la BBoite pour tout envoyer sur l'adresse de la TC.
- Virer bien entendu le WiFi de la BBoite.
- Configurer le réseau de la TC en 192.168.*1*.x.

That's All Folk


----------



## darod (24 Août 2012)

Waaa mais pourquoi est-ce tout le temps compliqué alors que partout on nous dit que tout est simple dans leurs pubs!?

J'ai acheté la time capsule a la fnac. Pas de remboursement mais un bon d'achat, donc j'espere que ça va marcher!

Merci en tout cas je vous tiens au jus!


----------



## Siciliano (24 Août 2012)

eNeos a dit:


> En 2 mots et de mémoire, à une heure avancée :
> - Entrée Internet de la TC branchée sur la BBoite, en filaire.
> - Configurer la plage d'adresses de la BBoite en 192.168.*0*.x par exemple.
> - Configurer le DHCP de la BBoite pour qu'il réserve une IP à la TC (192.168.*0*.10 par exemple).
> ...



Je comprends pas pourquoi tu te fais chier à à configurer les adresses IP de la box et de la TC... 
Perso moi, j'ai juste branché la TC à ma livebox en RJ45, laissé quand même le WiFi de la Livebox et mis en bridge la TC tout ça sur la même plage d'adresse IP...
A moins que j'ai pas compris le soucis darod ?


----------



## darod (24 Août 2012)

Comme ça:

(trouvé sur un autre site)

"_ok merci tout le monde !_* alors ça marche comme ça :
- BBOX : routeur & DHCP activés / WiFi désactivé
- TIME CAPSULE : mode pont / WiFi activé"*

C'est quoi le résultat final? Je surferais avec le réseau wifi de time capsule? ça veut dire quoi "pont"?


----------



## Siciliano (24 Août 2012)

darod a dit:


> Comme ça:
> 
> (trouvé sur un autre site)
> 
> ...



C'est tout à fait ça. Tu utiliseras le WiFi de la TC. 
Le mode pont, c'est à dire que tu "élargis" ta zone de connexion à l'aide de la TC.


----------



## eNeos (24 Août 2012)

Siciliano a dit:


> Je comprends pas pourquoi tu te fais chier à à configurer les adresses IP de la box et de la TC...
> Perso moi, j'ai juste branché la TC à ma livebox en RJ45, laissé quand même le WiFi de la Livebox et mis en bridge la TC tout ça sur la même plage d'adresse IP...
> A moins que j'ai pas compris le soucis darod ?



On part de l'idée que l'on ne peut pas désactiver le routeur de la BBoite. C'est à vérifier remarque.

Tu as 2 possibilités. Soit tu utilises le mode routeur de la BBoite et utilises la TC comme pont (j'en avais parlé plus haut et c'est ce que tu préconises), soit le routeur de la BBoite est le même genre de daube que celui de la DartyBoite et là, il vaut mieux utiliser celui de la TC. Comme on ne peut pas déactiver le routeur de la BBoite, faut ruser.


----------



## Siciliano (24 Août 2012)

eNeos a dit:


> On part de l'idée que l'on ne peut pas désactiver le routeur de la BBoite. C'est à vérifier remarque.
> 
> Tu as 2 possibilités. Soit tu utilises le mode routeur de la BBoite et utilises la TC comme pont (j'en avais parlé plus haut et c'est ce que tu préconises), soit le routeur de la BBoite est le même genre de daube que celui de la DartyBoite et là, il vaut mieux utiliser celui de la TC. Comme on ne peut pas déactiver le routeur de la BBoite, faut ruser.



Aaaah d'accord. J'ai compris. Faut faire tes différentes manips dans le cas où l'on ne veut plus que ce soit la Bbox en routeur. :rateau:


----------



## darod (24 Août 2012)

Je vais déjà tester l'utilisation mode pont de la TC.

Si je comprends bien, j'utiliserais le WIFI de la TC donc plus performant.
Internet vient de la bbox qui l'envoie à la TC qui me l'envoie en wifi... ai-je bien compris?

Quant à la bbox, finalement j'ai fait des tests ce matin avec la bbox sensation. J'avais dit hier que le signal ne passait pas dans ma chambre (2 murs). J'ai déplacé la bbox et... le signal dans ma chambre est au top sauf qu'au début la navigation est très très lente, voir impossible, puis ça se débloque et là ça marche. En gros comme s'il recherchait le bon canal, puis le canal trouvé ça marche. Est-ce possible?


----------



## darod (25 Août 2012)

Hello!!

Je repasse pour vous dire que j'ai installé la time capsule et tout s'est très bien passé.
J'ai demandé de créer un nouveau réseau, j'ai ensuite désactivé le wifi de la bbox et voilà, je suis sur le wifi de la TC. Et il a une bien meilleur portée, nikel dans ma cahmbre et même jusqu'à ma cave!!!

Bravo apple encore une fois.
Et merci les gars pour les coups de pouce!


----------



## Siciliano (26 Août 2012)

darod a dit:


> Hello!!
> 
> Je repasse pour vous dire que j'ai installé la time capsule et tout s'est très bien passé.
> J'ai demandé de créer un nouveau réseau, j'ai ensuite désactivé le wifi de la bbox et voilà, je suis sur le wifi de la TC. Et il a une bien meilleur portée, nikel dans ma cahmbre et même jusqu'à ma cave!!!
> ...



De rien alors  
J'avoue que le WiFi N à changé ma vie sur la portée et le débit.


----------

